# Erstmal vorstellen



## FourTwoZero (16 Juli 2016)

Hi Leute,

bin gestern, auf meinen Irrwegen durchs Internet, zufällig bei euch gelandet und dachte mir, das könnte mal ne Seite wie babes-board damals sein. Kurz registriert, festgestellt dass schon ... irgendwie kurz nach 2 war oder so und entschieden, dass ich dann lieber später nochmal was schreibe.
Heute stell ich mit entsetzen fest, dass man 20 Mindestbeiträge braucht um hier in die relevanten Foren zu gelangen. 

Also hab die die Seite durchstreift und nix gefunden an dem ich mich hätte beteiligen können. Nun muss ich dazu sagen dass ich von Natur aus jemand bin, der seine Meinung für gerne mal für sich behält und einfach mal die Fresse hält. Diese ganze Profilierungssucht im Internet geht mir nämlich ziemlich auf die Eier.

Na jedenfalls dachte ich mir dann, dass ich es einfach so versuche wie es schon bei X anderen Seiten funtkionierte. Einfach im Vorstellungsthread, "in dem eh keiner so wirklich ließt" 20 Mal wem "Hallo" sagen und dann hab ich meine Ruhe.

Damit war ich offensichtlich wohl ehr ... Mindererfolgreich ... Konnt ich ja nicht ahnen, dass das Board hier gepflegt wird und sowas auffällt. Bei vielen Seiten klappts so, da juckts keinen wenn sone Scheiße gespammt wird, da macht eh jeder mehr oder weniger was er will. Also in sofern, seid ihr in meinem Ranking schonmal aufgestiegen und ich überlege ob sich 20 Post ausnahmsweise mal lohnen ... 

Desweiteren möchte ich dem Admin ein dickes "Sorry" überreichen und hoffe, dass er durch die mehr als 20 Klicks auf den Löschbutton, zu denen ich ihn mit meiner Spamaktion genötigt habe, keine bleibenden Schäden am Zeigefinger zurück behält (oder mit was auch immer du die Maustaste betätigst).

Ich mach mich dann mal an meine 19 Posts


----------



## Death Row (16 Juli 2016)

Hallo 

Sofern deine zukünftigen Postings mit Sinn erfüllt sind ist doch alles prima!


----------



## FourTwoZero (16 Juli 2016)

Dass sie für mich Sinn ergeben, muss ja nicht zwangsläufig bedeuten dass sie für andere auch Sinn ergeben  Aber werde stets versuchen meinen Aussagen einen Sinn zu verleihen.


----------



## Apus72 (16 Juli 2016)

Eins lass Dir gesagt sein, mitmachen ist so schwer nicht, hat mit Profilierung auch nicht zwangweise was zu tun und eine nette Antwort unter 'nem Posting das gefällt, motiviert 

Grüsse und Willkommen !


----------



## Claudia (16 Juli 2016)

welcome5 auf dem Celebboard. 

Mit Spam kommt hier keiner weit . Wir geben uns größe Mühe das Board zu pflegen sollte dir trotzdem mal was auffallen bezüglich Spam oder auch tote Threads kannst du die gerne melden wir kümmern uns dann darum. Wenn du dich hier etwas umschaust wirst du bestimmt einige User vom bebaes-board hier finden also sollten wir nicht so schlecht sein oder?


----------

